# Hướng dẫn chi tiết cách sử dụng chum sành không tráng men



## ecoceramic (21/12/21)

Chum sành ngâm rượu - Hướng dẫn đầy đủ cách sử dụng chum sành không tráng men trước, trong và sau khi ngâm rượu.

Rượu được ủ bằng chum sành không tráng men có rất nhiều cái lợi so với các loại bình thủy tinh, bình nhựa mà không phải ai cũng biết, ngâm rượu trong chum sành không tráng men giúp rượu ngon hơn, khử độc rượu, hơn hết là an toàn cho người sử dụng.

Bạn muốn ngâm ủ được một bình rượu ngon, ngoài việc cần phải có nguyên liệu ngâm rượu tốt thì việc lựa chọn một chiếc chum sành ngâm rượu cũng rất quan trọng. Dù cho bạn có ngâm các loại rượu với các nguyên liệu tốt, quý. Hay bạn muốn tự tay nấu và ủ rượu… Thì chiếc chum ngâm rượu cũng đóng góp một phần rất quan trọng để tạo nên một chum rượu thơm ngon nhất, chất lượng nhất.

1. Cách xử lý chum sành trước khi ngâm rượu

Nhiều người khi mua chum sành để ngâm rượu về ngay lập tức đem đi ngâm ủ rượu luôn. Tuy nhiên, cách làm này có thật sự đúng? Có cần phải xử lý chum trước khi ngâm hay không? Vậy cần xử lý chum sành trước khi ngâm rượu như thế nào?

Trước khi dùng chum sành không tráng men để ngâm rượu, bạn cần phải có cách xử lý chum sành đúng cách và kỹ lưỡng. Điều này sẽ giúp rượu ngon hơn, êm hơn, nhanh ngấu mà lại đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe. Đây được xem là bí quyết quan trọng và cần thiết để cho ra những loại “mỹ tửu” tinh túy nhất.






Bước 1: Ngâm nước

Tiến hành rửa chum bằng nước sạch. Sau đó đổ nước gần đầy miệng chum và ngâm từ 15 - 30 ngày (nên lót miếng bìa carton xuống dưới đáy chum, điều này giúp cho việc quan sát chum có bị ngấm hay không).

Trong thời gian này, cần quan sát kỹ xung quanh thân chum và đáy chum:

   + Nếu chum không có hiện tượng rỏ rỉ nước là chum đã có thể sử dụng để ngâm rượu.

   + Nếu chum có hiện tượng rò rỉ nước là chum bị ngấm, không ngâm rượu được, nếu ngâm, rượu sẽ bị ngấm ra ngoài.

Bước 2: Rửa sạch

Đổ nước sạch và dùng tay, khăn mềm hoặc chổi tre để rửa kỹ bên trong chum.

Lưu ý: Tuyệt đối không dùng các vật bằng nhựa, sắt… như miếng chùi xoong, bàn chải nhựa để chà vì việc này sẽ làm mất đi lớp khoáng chất tốt có trong xương gốm, đồng thời sẽ để lại các phần tử nhỏ trong đồ vật đó bị mài mòn bám lại trên thành chum.Tuyệt đối KHÔNG dùng chất tẩy rửa để rửa chum.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (23/12/21)

*Làm thế nào để con học online tại nhà hiệu quả?*
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web đen dù vô tình hay hữu ý
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

